# Need ideas for shed door prop



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A pipe or wood post sunk into the ground there is all you need---


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

If I pound a pipe into the ground how do I prevent it from moving around? I have in mind a pipe they use for fences but with a pipe inside of it to stick out and reach the door pin.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Use a stiff pipe---drive it about 3 feet in---a block and pipe clamp screwed into the framing under the siding could also add some stiffness.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Use a stiff pipe---drive it about 3 feet in---a block and pipe clamp screwed into the framing under the siding could also add some stiffness.


So could a $5 bag of ready mix.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> So could a $5 bag of ready mix.


I have about half a bag of fast setting quickrete in my shed. My plan is to just pound the metal pipe I bought into the ground with a mallet. I bought a 4' long 1/2" diameter pipe. How can I get concrete in such a small hoe?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If the pipe alone is to floppy--cut the bottom out of a small bucket or pail---place that around the pipe like a collar---then pack that with your concrete---that 'collar ' should be all you need to take the flex out of the pipe.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> If the pipe alone is to floppy--cut the bottom out of a small bucket or pail---place that around the pipe like a collar---then pack that with your concrete---that 'collar ' should be all you need to take the flex out of the pipe.


The pipe is metal so it's not floppy at all I just worry about the hole in the ground will get bigger and bigger over time and lean or fall over. It


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> If the pipe alone is to floppy--cut the bottom out of a small bucket or pail---place that around the pipe like a collar---then pack that with your concrete---that 'collar ' should be all you need to take the flex out of the pipe.


The pipe is metal so it's not floppy at all I just worry about the hole in the ground will get bigger and bigger over time and lean or fall over. It would be nice to be able to take the pipe out of the ground when I'm not using it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You could dig a hole and set that collar at ground level after you drive the pipe into position.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Can't you just put a simple little hook on the door and an eye on the shed


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

What if I got a larger metal pipe and hammered it all the way flush to the ground and filled it with gravel until i can put the smaller pipe inside it and it sticks up high enough for the door pin to go in? Does that make sense? Maybe I'll leave the bigger pipe about an inch above ground so dirt and mud doesn't get in it all the time. 

I always worry about myself or someone else falling on something that's sticking out of the ground which is why I want to be able to take it out when nor in use.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

creeper said:


> Can't you just put a simple little hook on the door and an eye on the shed


I have vinyl siding that I do not want to put a hole in. Also, the door is metal. That would have been done already if I could.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

creeper said:


> Can't you just put a simple little hook on the door and an eye on the shed


I agree with this.


In your response you say you don't want to put a hole in the siding. Well, you don't have to.


Use a couple self tapping screws to hold an "eye" on the upper part of the door, and mount the hook to the top of the jamb.

Open door, swing hook up and place it in the eye.


Everything is inside and out of the way....:yes:


----------



## silversport (Feb 4, 2012)

is it possible to adjust the hinges with shims and/or tighten up the hinge pin (bending it very slightly, to give hinge more friction) to keep the door open on its own? My shed, the wind would blow the door shut so I used the hook and eye method to hold it open. I often thought about installing a kickstand on the door; but then we sold the house and the shed was no longer mine....


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

nikeman said:


> I have about half a bag of fast setting quickrete in my shed. My plan is to just pound the metal pipe I bought into the ground with a mallet. I bought a 4' long 1/2" diameter pipe. How can I get concrete in such a small hoe?


Your ½ a bag should be perfect for this. 

You’ll have to dig a hole, 6” or so in diameter and maybe 18” deep. 

Depending on your soil 4’ maybe a little long to pound in a ½” pipe accurately enough to receive the pin, I’d probably cut it down some.

Dig the hole, pound in the pipe just enough to hold it in place then mix and pour the concrete around it.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

ktkelly said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> In your response you say you don't want to put a hole in the siding. Well, you don't have to.
> 
> ...


The problem with that is the shed has 8' walls and that part sits about 1' above the ground. I can't reach 9' with a running start. Also, the door is metal.


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

Why not get a long-pin stay, and just let it fall in the dirt/gravel. You don't need pipes casting in concrete; they only fill up with dirt over time and get blocked up.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

tony.g said:


> Why not get a long-pin stay, and just let it fall in the dirt/gravel. You don't need pipes casting in concrete; they only fill up with dirt over time and get blocked up.


My doors are metal and have a pin built in on top and bottom. I just finished this project up actually. I pounded a 2' long 3/4" PVC pipe with the bottom blocked off flush to the ground. Then I cut the 1/2" metal pipe down to size. It works like a charm. I was surprised I lined it all up on my first try! I have a broken corner piece from a cinder block laying on top of pipe in the ground while I'm not using it.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

nikeman said:


> The problem with that is the shed has 8' walls and that part sits about 1' above the ground. I can't reach 9' with a running start. Also, the door is metal.



Although I know you've finished the job, I must say:


I doubt that the doors go all the way up to the 8' wall, and you wouldn't have been outside on ground level went placing the hook into the eye.



But a running start and a healthy jump would probably have worked anyway....:laughing:



The mental image of that just exercise brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

As light as that door is---you could fill a flower pot with concrete--add a stub of pipe for the door catch and be done in a hurry.


----------

